# Accidentally kicked bunny :(



## loboteu (Feb 26, 2017)

Was walking to get his food and he ran in front of me and I couldn't see, forgot to do the rabbit shuffle, and swung the upper part of my foot into his body. He didn't get flung or anything and he went right back to eating his hay, eating some pellets I gave as treats, but I'm such a worried owner 

What should I be looking out for as danger signs? And how long should I be in this frazzled rabbit parent mode?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 26, 2017)

As long as motion and appetite are normal you should have no worries.


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't worry about it. One time my husband accidentally booted my poor Steve because he had blended in with the rug. And he was fine even though it looked like he got booted hard.


----------



## Aki (Feb 26, 2017)

I think it happened to all of us at least once. When he was a baby, Tybalt used to follow me everywhere, and he was always JUST behind me when I wasn't expecting it. If your bunny is eating, he probably isn't hurt (rabbits tend to react to pain by not eating, not moving around and grinding their teeth in worst cases). So I don't think you need to be really worried.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Feb 26, 2017)

My rabbits both always believe they are STARVING to death (granted, they both came from situations where they really weren't fed on a regular basis) and whenever it's feeding time they will circle our feet like crazy, and inevitably one gets kicked (no matter how careful we are). Like every one else said, if your little one is eating and hopping around normally, don't worry about it.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 27, 2020)

when I first got my rabbit, He jumped out of arms and slammed his face into a vent. I felt SUPER bad. I was super worried, but he was perfectly fine.


----------



## AVIE (Nov 27, 2020)

Touch your forehead to his ~ rabbit apology


----------



## natschu (Nov 27, 2020)

loboteu said:


> Was walking to get his food and he ran in front of me and I couldn't see, forgot to do the rabbit shuffle, and swung the upper part of my foot into his body. He didn't get flung or anything and he went right back to eating his hay, eating some pellets I gave as treats, but I'm such a worried owner
> 
> What should I be looking out for as danger signs? And how long should I be in this frazzled rabbit parent mode?


omg you're totally fine  apologize maybe with a treat and a forehead to forehead touch if you're worried but Max always circles and follows me when I don't see him and I accidentally nudge him. He goes right back to jumping and eating in no time.


----------

